

Drought Nearly Killed Off Humans 70,000 Years Ago - edw519
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/C/CLOSE_CALL?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
davidw
Fortunately, they discovered thirst quenching Sprite (tm)!

